# Multiple Modifications I Made To My 324Cg



## stargeezer (Feb 27, 2016)

Just wanted to post a list of the many mods I have made to my 324cg toy hauler trailer. If anyone would like to see pics, I can post some. We do a lot of coast to coast traveling and are close to full timers with the exception of a few months in a Florida condo. We got rid of our beautiful but expensive to own and maintain Tiffin Allegro for something I could own outright and modify for my needs. For what we paid, I love it so far.

1. Modify bedroom clothes closet. As it came from the factory, the closet with the clothes bar was ridiculously shallow and you had to turn the clothes at a 45 degree angle to shut the door resulting in half the capacity. I built a 3" pine frame the size of the opening to extend the doors out. Clothes fit perfect now.

2. Put TV mount on wall next to rear door. Putting the TV on the desk covered up window area and you had to strain a little to look down and watch it. Much better on a hideaway bracket on the wall. Bought this one from SAMS and its really high quality.

3. Put in Central Vac system. Had one in the Tiffin and its awesome.

4. Tyron tire safety bands. If you have ever seen the damage to the inside of a trailer after a blowout, you would agree this is a no brainer.

5. Fireplace (soon)

6. Pantry One problem with this trailer is the lack of cupboard space for food. I built a 6" deep pantry and attached it to the rear wall of the toy area. Covers the entire wall. Doesn't take away from the space I need and we can store a ton of food and non food items.

7. Took upper bunk and shortened it so it was flush with the cabinet on the front side of the garage area and installed two Home Depot cabinets. Installed a desktop and attached it to the back of the stowed lower bunk with a piano hinge and folds away so the bunk is still usable. I now have a nice little hamshack/electronics/computer desk.

8 Installed hideaway screens to the garage area. I can leave the garage door down for ventilation or while working at my desk. This was not a shoe in. Bought two closouts from Lowes and had to shorten them 4" among other mods to make it work. Not for the faint of heart. Would I do it again... you bet!

9 Battery upgrade. I spend a lot of time on BLM land so the wimpy battery they give you with new trailers had to go. Replaced it with two 6 volt 230 A/hr golf cart batts. Just fit!

10 Charger/inverter Along with the new batteries I got rid of the crappy charger/converter they put in these things. Garbage really. Installed the Magnum ME2012 Charger/Inverter. I can even run the air conditioner on the inverter. Multiple charging rates for the batts. Simply the best. Had one in a fifth wheel so I knew how awesome it was. Installed the ME-ARC50 to control it. Go to their website for specs.

11 Put 24" X 48" Aluminum heavy duty trays on the rear bumper. It holds all my hoses/tools/chemicals in large storage box's, water jug and generator.

12 Generator. For my type of camping, can't be without a generator. I Bought the 75531i Champion 3100 watt generator. Why pay $3000 for a generator when you can get almost the same specs for $800. This thing is crazy wonderful. Guys power their business with these things every day all day, 1000;s of hours of use and they just WORK. Its mounted on my rear bumper tray. They also have an electric start(wireless) version.

I have more planned but I just wanted to touch on a few things that can really help if you decide on any extended use of this model. Of course for weekend warriors, this thing is pretty darn nice as delivered.

Brian.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice list of mods....pictures are always welcomed!!!


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

Great list of mods! Any pictures of the process or even the finished product would be most appreciated. Great idea and upgrade with the charger/inverter, I may need to add that to my list of must have mods.

The Tyron Tire Bands looks to be an absolutely great safety idea as well..






Happy Outbacking!


----------

